# Am I right to stop the meds now?



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

I have just had a bfn after a FET. Am 16dp2dt today and AF was due 4 days ago (obviously being kept away by the meds). I want to stop the meds as I see no point in continuing as I'm not pregnant. DH says if there's still a chance I shouldn't stop taking them.

Is a urine hpt reliable at 18 days after fertilisation and 4 days after a missed period? The earliest I can get a blood test is September   as my clinic is abroad, so am reliant on urine hpt. 

Please can someone confirm my thoughts that the hpt is reliable at this stage?

TIA!
Amy x

Oh I should also add, I tried 3 different brands of hpt to make sure this morning!


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Sadly by now I think you would have seen a BFP  

Clinics usually recommend continuing the meds up to OTD.  If today is OTD I think you can safely stop the meds 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks angelica, my clinic is quite hard to get hold of. I think it's all over but wanted someone else to agree with me before I stop taking the meds!


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

HopefulAmy, is there nowhere local that you can request bloods? I see lots of gals on FF go to walk-in clinics for tests, although you probably would have to pay yourself. Personally I would not stop meds until I had the blood test, but that's just me. Whatever you decide sending you big hugs.


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

The only private clinic within 2 hours of where I live has no appointments for blood tests until September.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh HopefulAmy, 

I'm truly sorry to read your news. I know how it feels to be so unsure of what to do but if I was you (and I've had to do it) I would just give till Friday/Saturday then if you still aren't getting a +tive pee stick then I'd think you are best to stop all meds. With it only being a 2dt you see if may day longer for the bean/beans to implant and although you think you've waited long enough sometimes giving it a few extra days will show for sure. 

When is your OTD? You'll find your meds will hold off your period anyhow chick more so the progesterone you are on.. I tested 7dp5dt and got a BFP then did the same this year and it was a BFN to which my clinic made me carry on taking meds until OTD which was 14dp 5dt which was hell.. I knew the outcome wasn't going to change but I did carry on and then stopped when it was confirmed. If you can't easily get bloods then I would really give yourself a few more days. 

God bless you x


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hbkmorris - OTD is today. 18 days past fertilisation today. 

Have had no response at all from my clinic. Very frustrating.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok, so all three pee sticks are different makes and are all the same? I would just hold out (if you can) till Friday if the same on pee sticks then sadly it's big hugs babe  . I'm really very sorry  

Little naughty of your clinic not to respond to you with a plan but as they are overseas I know that they can be a little more laidback.. Mine is for sure. 

What progesterone are you on? suppositories or injections? Are you on any immunes medication at all? only if you are on steroids you will need to come off them slowly but everything else can be stopped without any concern. 

I've been there more than once sadly and I feel your pain.. I truly do xx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm only on oral oestrogen and progesterone suppositories. Really annoyed as I contacted my clinic 7 hours ago and have got no response  

Yes. Three different makes of pee stick all show bfn. With DS I was testing positive by now.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok, so from what you are taking once you've confirmation from the clinic then you can just stop the meds. I found that once I stopped my gestone (injection form of progesterone) I started bleeding 5-7 days later. 

I was the same as you last year.. I got a + tests by early doors so I knew this years was a very definite - once I'd tested the same time and some 9 days after transfer. 

God bless you. I just find this whole journey so darn unfair and a total head flip on emotions. 

I hope your clinic come back to you soon, where is your clinic? xx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

It's in the Czech Republic. I'm in England. 

Initially the clinic told me to do a blood test 14dp2dt then if that's negative repeat the blood test at 21dp2dt before stopping the meds. When I explained I don't have access to blood tests as we are out in the sticks they said urine tests were ok but to do them two days after blood tests were due. So by that rationale they would have me wait until 23dp2dt to confirm the bfn and stop the meds. That seems crazy to me


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Mmmmh they should of at least given you the courtesy to respond to you knowing that you might be going out of your mind with not knowing what's best. 

That is a very long time to wait but I'm thinking their theory is due to it being a 2dt and it might be a slow implanter. See my clinic in Cyprus allow you to have bloods done on day 12 and not to pee of a stick until day 14 and that's with a 5dt so not far off yours bar 2/3 days.

So tomorrow (if you go off what my clinic say) you'd be day 18 in total so I'd carry on till tomorrow/Friday and if still nothing then stop all meds.. I'm only saying to give yourself a few more days just in case.. You'd never forgive yourself if there was some glimmer of hope. Though I know right now you'll be so angry you'll be wanting to forget it all today. I know it's hard but do please just hole on a day or so. There must be a reason they ask us to wait so long.. goodness knows why mind. I even had to pay for a private HCG blood test at £50 all to show 0 on the reading.. I may as well of just set fire to £50 note! 

Wish I could help you more sweet. All I can say is if you can hold tight if not then you know your own body xx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

As painful and frustrating as it is, I personally wouldn't stop the meds either until your clinic give you the say-so   If you have a little Google there are labs that will do beta tests via the post. Although it'll be a few days for the result at least you'd get a definitive either way. You say you're in the sticks - do you have a GP surgery within a reasonable commute? As your clinic is overseas a kindly GP may agree to do the test for you? 

Wishing you all the best during this fraught time.

X


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Believe it or not my GP refused and said I'd end up with a period or a baby eventually!!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Some GP's hack me off. How rude to even say such things to you. You are a tax payer and are entitled to a blood test saying that I've heard some horror stories about how GP's treat IVF patients and I think it's really poor of them. We are the most venerable people right now and need their help not rude comments like that. 

I won't say much but my GP is brilliant, I just tell her what I need or want and she sorts it for me.. I have had her as my GP for 15 years so knows me very well and she always say's.. 'You know more than me in this field so just tell me what I need to do'.. Bless her. 

Right lets all stick together.. Let all pray pray pray that tomorrow passes quick and you find yourself in a much better place come Friday. I also   that your clinic email you as that's not really good conduct on their half. xx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hopefulshell - you are a genius! Thank you! I've ordered a postal beta blood test. I'll get it Friday and they only work Mon-Fri so I'll send it back first thing Monday, should have a definitive answer by Tuesday evening.

hbkmorris - I used to have a lovely GP then we moved 3 years ago and I just don't have the same rapport with any of the GPs at this new practice. One of them is great but she's often not available (wonder why  )


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Arrrrgh super duper.. Hopefulshell.. Well done you. 

Wicked so for now keep as you are and get that test least then you'll know 100%.. I tell you if it's comes back with a good HCG I'll be getting the bubbles out for you! 

Haha that sounds like mine, she only works three days and it's a mare to get to see her.. I tend to book in advance now, unless I'm terribly unwell. 

x


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Well the home blood test was ridiculous! I was supposed to fill a vial by pricking the ends of my fingers and it was completely impossible. Got about 8 drops of blood in the pot and my fingers are shredded! So I did a final hpt and it was bfn again (of course) I stopped the meds yesterday and am awaiting AF. My clinic say I can go again immediately so am gearing up for our last go. If that doesn't work it's gin and counselling for me!

Thanks for your support. Wishing you the best on your journeys xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh hopeful.. I was thinking of you on Sunday. I'm so so sorry you've got shredded fingers and anegative. It bloody hurts loads but even more with the drama you've had to go through. 

How on earth would anyone be able to get that much blood out of pricking your finger unless you are on major blood thinners.. I don't even think 40mg Clexane would make it pore out to the level they required. 

So pleased to hear you can bounce back into another cycle. When do you think that'll be? Wishing you ooooodles of good luck. Shall be keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

To be honest I'm not sure as I don't know when my AF will arrive, but I can go straight into the meds for the next FET when the witch turns up. I guess it will be end Aug/early Sept. Am hoping I won't miss my DS going back to school as he's a bit anxious about it and although DH will do a great job of looking after him while I'm away (would only be for 2 days) I don't want to let him down, he's only 5


----------

